# EP approved but not moving to Singapore for now



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

My EP for Singapore has been approved till June 2013 but I am unable to move there due to some emergency back Home. I am not sure when will I be able to go there. MY EP was rejected twice and the company has done some serious work to get my EP approved. What options do I have now? Ask them to cancel my EP? Is there anything else that can be done?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

if you had no plan to come here, you shouldn't have wasted your company's time and effort .. is my 2 cents.

your EP is NOT VALID till 2013 - it is valid till 2013 if you pick up the EP by the date specified in the IPA - generally less than 3 months - so from approval, if you don't pick it up within 3 months, the approval lapses .. 

You can ask your employer to cancel the EP, before the IPA expiry, or .. well, in the future, if you want to get a job here, good luck explaining to MOM about your antics.

MOM has become more tougher on those who apply EP and decide not to come, regardless of the excuses. They take it as possibly you kept Singapore as a second choice - and it is hurting a lot of other genuine job seekers.


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> if you had no plan to come here, you shouldn't have wasted your company's time and effort .. is my 2 cents.
> 
> your EP is NOT VALID till 2013 - it is valid till 2013 if you pick up the EP by the date specified in the IPA - generally less than 3 months - so from approval, if you don't pick it up within 3 months, the approval lapses ..
> 
> ...


I have already taken my EP. My problem is very genuine... someone very close to me in my family is fighting a life threatening disease and my presence here is very important. The company is ready to pay me in SGD and are willing to hold my EP. I am just worried about this causing issues with EP renewal.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

If you have picked your EP, I wonder what is bothering you .. Your company willing to pay - i again fail to see what is bugging you ..


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

The only thing I am worried about is that I am not staying in Singapore for more than 15 days in one trip in-spite of holding an EP. I am worried if this will cause any issue while renewing the EP or applying through any other company in future. 

Will the MOM say that you haven't stayed enough here so we will not renew your EP?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ok, now which part of the EP says you must spend more than 15 days here ? or otherwise ?/ 

well, I think you been listening to too many grandma stories.

As long as you are being paid, and MOM is aware (through IBG -or when you submit your tax returns) there is nothing to fret about ..

If you didn't get paid then MOM will throw tantrum (in jest ..)


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Indian_Guy said:


> The only thing I am worried about is that I am not staying in Singapore for more than 15 days in one trip in-spite of holding an EP. I am worried if this will cause any issue while renewing the EP or applying through any other company in future.
> 
> Will the MOM say that you haven't stayed enough here so we will not renew your EP?


After you collected your EP, if working 15days in a trip has no disputes with your employer, then it should be fine with MOM. 

Since your travels home might be temporary (until your relative recovers) I recommend that you worry about her/his health as priority and stress about EP renewal in 2013. There could be new guidelines and updates later.


----------

